

Google Reader's awesome loading animation - azharb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1lKz1HJQ6Q

======
latchkey
Took me a few plays of the video to figure out what was going on. I finally
noticed it in the bottom right corner. That said, it is pretty and unique.
Haven't seen a loader like that before.

~~~
azharb
Yeah, sorry about the quality of the video. I should've had an indicator for
the loader.

------
MaysonL
Yeah, pretty easter egg. But basically, a waste of CPU cycles and pixel flips.
As well as being visually distracting.

~~~
azharb
I don't know if it takes up that many CPU cycles. Agree that it is in a
useless spot. Could've used that extra space for more text (post content).

